# Brinkmann Square 2-Door Vertical Electric Smoker



## kirka62 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

Just ordered a new *Brinkmann*  810-5515-0 Square *2*-*Door*  Vertical *Electric*  Smoker.  I was curious if any one else had this model, how it works for them. More importantly I would love any information on what  modification they might have made to improve performance. 

Thanks,

Kurt


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

There are a lot of guys here with that smoker.

There are also mods for it.

Use the search feature, or hopefully one of the guys with your smoker will be along shortly.


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

x2


----------



## kirka62 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok not much luck with the searching. With any luck it will arrive at wally world today or tommorrow. When i get it, I will post some pictures and list any areas I might want to change. Here is some thoughts...

Its double walled but unclear if its insulated. Unclear if any vent control exists. Hopefully the wood chip tray might put out decent smoke. Temp guage might be way off.


----------



## kirka62 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok not much luck with the searching. With any luck it will arrive at wally world today or tommorrow. When i get it, I will post some pictures and list any areas I might want to change. Here is some thoughts...

Its double walled but unclear if its insulated. Unclear if any vent control exists. Hopefully the wood chip tray might put out decent smoke. Temp guage might be way off.


----------



## kirka62 (Aug 5, 2011)

opps posted twice by accident


----------



## kirka62 (Aug 11, 2011)

OK got the smoker from Walmart. Unfortunately I had it shipped site to store. When I picked it up the box looked like it had been resealed which is usually not a good sign. When I took it home and opened it looked like it had dropped off the back of a truck. The front bottom corners were so badly dented it cracked a seam and the door wouldn't close right. The top was also mildly dented along with the inside of the lower door. I took it back and returned it, they refunded my money. Now I am hesitant to order another 1 from them after the way this one showed up.


----------



## smokingnjapan (Aug 11, 2011)

What about the 40" MES Stainless from Sam's club for $299.00 That seems to be a great deal.


----------



## kirka62 (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a good deal. But just checked and they are sold out. bummer


----------



## tiki guy (Aug 20, 2011)

*   Hey 62 ...I got the same one from Wally -World a couple months ago ....I LOVE IT !    Ya can check back I did a few Q-views of some of my first SMOKES *

*I am looking for a few mods as well.......I popped the legs off just so I can tuck it under my grill  Been thinkin bout adding some Lava rocks on the bottom ( to help keep the heat in.  The only issue I had was once I plugged it in and didn't set the Temp ( it was on high)  it got way hot ......and I had to learn , now I set it  bout mid way ...check it to get around the right temp 225-240  and that is it ....Look forward to sent  some  Q-Views     Keep  Smokin Brahhhh*


----------

